# How long for my PC while gaming often?



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello,

I've recently been interested in knowing how long my PC will last taking into consideration of my recent surge in gaming activity.

When I say "last", I'm referring to hardware. And by mentioning hardware, I don't mean in consideration of updating and staying up to date with future game requirements.

It's going to sound weird, but I don't see myself getting many more games in the future.

For now, I just want to get some input on how long my current machine will last.

I'd list hardware, but I'm not sure what would be necessary to include.

I don't game every day, but when I do, it's for at least 2-3 hours.

Can get any insight?

Thanks!

- T.R.G.

P.S. - It also might be worth mentioning that I don't play any high-demand games. At least, I don't see them as one. The only games I have, which are on Steam, are BO3 and NSUNS4.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

If your not planning on getting anymore games in the future then you should be fine. I recently upgraded my laptop for gaming because my other computer just couldn't keep up with the newer graphics anymore, it was really lagging behind in terms of processors too, my newer games I would need to put on the lowest settings, but it was a good computer otherwise for my other old games. I used that laptop expensively for the last 6 years and it was starting to show its age, I used it for a good 2-4 hours when I did game and she was getting full of dust so was starting to over heat. However I don't get new games often, I just wanted this computer to be able to run the new games I do have now well, and it can handle my old games too.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm a serious daily gamer and my current rig, which I built myself, has been running well for... jeez, almost 5 years now? It's no longer top-of-the-line and both my hard drives are almost full but yeah. I'm pleased with how long it's been running so well. And I'm thinking of adding in a third hard drive too, if I can find an SSD at a good price.

It's important to clean it out every few months, because dust buildup is a serious culprit when it comes to hardware malfunction! I take it upstairs, open it up and clean it out with canned air every few months. 

Technically it's a bit of a crapshoot because parts can break down at any time. So anywhere from 3-6 years would be my guess on prebuilt computers, depending on the specs.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Chances are, you'll have to upgrade before something breaks down. But that always depend on personal luck.

I know someone who bought a computer and the psu died on the same day. I had my psu for 6 years now and it still purrs like a kitten. So does the whole computer really(been running for 7 years non-stop since i don't ever turn it off.) From personal experience i find leaving them on much better than turning them on and off every day.

Anyway, if you clean it and put it in a place that wont make them overheat, they will probably last a long time. Components like memory(RAM), psu, and hard drives break more often(better quality helps). 

Overheating(usually due to dust) and dust itself are component killers.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

The amount of time you spend playing games does not really affect how long your computer lasts (unless you're overclocking in order to make your game work or playing with a broken fan).

In my experience with cheap PCs, my CPU fan always seems to die first... but you can fix that for $10. 10-15 years is a reasonable life expectancy for a desktop (laptops of course tend to break quicker).


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Excaliber said:


> If your not planning on getting anymore games in the future then you should be fine. I recently upgraded my laptop for gaming because my other computer just couldn't keep up with the newer graphics anymore, it was really lagging behind in terms of processors too, my newer games I would need to put on the lowest settings, but it was a good computer otherwise for my other old games. I used that laptop expensively for the last 6 years and it was starting to show its age, I used it for a good 2-4 hours when I did game and she was getting full of dust so was starting to over heat. However I don't get new games often, I just wanted this computer to be able to run the new games I do have now well, and it can handle my old games too.


Thanks!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Tetragammon said:


> I'm a serious daily gamer and my current rig, which I built myself, has been running well for... jeez, almost 5 years now? It's no longer top-of-the-line and both my hard drives are almost full but yeah. I'm pleased with how long it's been running so well. And I'm thinking of adding in a third hard drive too, if I can find an SSD at a good price.
> 
> It's important to clean it out every few months, because dust buildup is a serious culprit when it comes to hardware malfunction! I take it upstairs, open it up and clean it out with canned air every few months.
> 
> Technically it's a bit of a crapshoot because parts can break down at any time. So anywhere from 3-6 years would be my guess on prebuilt computers, depending on the specs.


Thanks!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Scrub-Zero said:


> Chances are, you'll have to upgrade before something breaks down. But that always depend on personal luck.
> 
> I know someone who bought a computer and the psu died on the same day. I had my psu for 6 years now and it still purrs like a kitten. So does the whole computer really(been running for 7 years non-stop since i don't ever turn it off.) From personal experience i find leaving them on much better than turning them on and off every day.
> 
> ...


I'll have to clean up soon then (as I've been doing).

Thanks!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Paul said:


> The amount of time you spend playing games does not really affect how long your computer lasts (unless you're overclocking in order to make your game work or playing with a broken fan).
> 
> In my experience with cheap PCs, my CPU fan always seems to die first... but you can fix that for $10. 10-15 years is a reasonable life expectancy for a desktop (laptops of course tend to break quicker).


Thanks!


----------

